

Pittsburgh's AlphaLab to host SuperHappyDevHouse clone on Oct. 2nd - NathanCollins
http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:2-KCULLT6xEJ:devhousepgh.org/

======
sjs382
I was at the first two, at the Rivers Club and Creative Treehouse. It wasn't
what I expected. I was expecting a place where a bunch of hackers got together
to work on a quick project for a charity. It was really just a mini
"unconference".

Not that that's a bad thing... I'd feel out of place with the coding.

------
NathanCollins
The actual DevHouse Pittsburgh site <http://devhousepgh.org> is down ...

If you aren't familiar with SuperHappyDevHouse see
<http://superhappydevhouse.org/>.

